
70% faster Database Server - CUBRID 8.4.1 is now available for download - kadishmal
http://www.cubrid.org/blog/news/new-cubrid-8-4-1--is-70-faster/#.TynvuoT4F0Q.hackernews
======
teyc
They claim it is BSD for interface and GPL for dbms, but the accompanying
documentation seems to describe it more like MySQL-style GPL.

